# Old guys doing dumb things?



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm going to be 52 soon (still a baby here, I know) and had just starting riding mtb a bit less than 3 years ago. This year for some inexplicable reasons, I decided to learn jumping and so far I'm making good progress. But learning new skills means mistakes can happen and often do. Luckily, I haven't had any crashes yet, but that leads me wonder if this is one of those "old guys doing dumb ****" things (experienced, skilled old riders don't count). Even though my wife doesn't say it, I'm sure she thinks so. So what things you do that you might consider it to be in this category? Also, are there old women out there doing dumb things as well or are they are smart for that?


----------



## copylatte (Sep 24, 2011)

It's only dumb if you don't have the skills for it. Progression is what makes mtb great!! 

It just takes more time and effort not to get hurt when we get older.....I've learned slowly to jump and now can clear some smaller doubles. Pump tracks and small jumps were important starters for me.....send it!!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

"Dumb" is relative. Whenever I show up at our corporate office with scrapes and bruises I get the stink eye and even some comments...."you know... you're not that young anymore". This from fat miserable souls on multiple medications. Riding a bike is inherently risky but the rewards and benefits are many. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

I thought we were supposed to do dumb **** not matter our age, just because we're guys.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I sometimes regret having that 3rd good cocktail of the evening...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Crankout said:


> I sometimes regret having that 3rd good cocktail of the evening...


Mmm...yeah. My policy anymore is earn it (physically) or only when it's going to enhance my situation... camping, playing, etc.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

It's hard to argue with that.



NorCal_In_AZ said:


> I thought we were supposed to do dumb **** not matter our age, just because we're guys.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

WHALENARD said:


> "Dumb" is relative. Whenever I show up at our corporate office with scrapes and bruises I get the stink eye and even some comments...."you know... you're not that young anymore". This from fat miserable souls on multiple medications. Riding a bike is inherently risky but the rewards and benefits are many.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


I get this same thing, from the same people....and the WORST, is: "act your age"....which I get a lot when I am on my BMX...

I am acting MY age, which is physically 51, but mentally 27.

I think it would be so depressing to think that you have to act a certain way just given the mainstream traditional view of what it is...

if "acting my age" means wasting away the last 25ish years of my life sitting cautiously in a chair, then I am out now

the frustrating thing for me is that I use to jump like crazy, so like you OP, I am trying to r(e)learn that, but form a point where I know EXACTLY what to do mentally, but getting my older body to do it is now the challenge. I can remember the feeling of it, but need to gain back the confidence to manipulate the bike in air nd land

I had a massive leg injury playing hockey 6 years ago, and that messes with my ability to catch my body weight after a jump or in rough terrain going downhill...I still have some muscular rehabilitation issues to deal with.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> mentally 27.


Your MUCH older than me, gramps .
Wholeheartedly agree with your post. My modality in life has clearly kept me fitter, happier, more energetic, aesthetically younger with more zest for life compared to those that judge this same modality.... it's weird.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I tell the haters the reason they aren't banged up is their mommy won't let them off the porch to play with the big kids. that went over real well with the visiting VP from corporate who is young enough to be my son. needles to say I don't work there anymore


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

We all know the Hunter S Thompson quote: 

“Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!” "

Problem is, it's bullshit. 

What happens is you bugger up your body and spend the last decade or so of your life as a bitter corpulent cripple, and you don't skid sideways into your grave, your fat ass gets tipped into it from your wheelchair.

Leave the hero stuff for those young enough to bounce.

Too many of my riding mates had to give up after injury, and experience the misery that follows.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Try telling Tony Hawk or Mat Hoffman to act their age. 

I think one part of learning biking skills (or any activity) when your older is to know when to pack it up for the day. I'm not saying don't push yourself, there are definitely times when pushing through the pain can be very rewarding. But when you're younger you can recover quicker. I'd rather cut short my riding session by 30 minutes and be able to ride the next day, than push it to exhaustion and need a few days to recover. If exhausted to the point of losing focus, that's when the 'dumb' mistakes happen. 

The 'dumb' thing I did? With no skill or experience I tried to get up on a skinny, which was really just a 8x8 beam laid in a sandy part of the trail. I didn't get the front end up enough, the front wheel just hit the beam and I went over the bars. Jammed my finger. That was about two months ago, it still hurts. Pretty sure I broke it. That's the other 'dumb' part...I shrug it off as it's fine, it'll heal eventually but if I were smarter I probably should have gone to the doctor by now.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I know a couple guys that hurt most of the time to the point they can't do a lot of the things they want to do. And likely never will due to the nature of their previous injuries. Of course that could happen no matter how conservative you are in the choices you make. 

It is all about consequences - good and bad and in between. Eyes wide open to those and make the choice that is right for you. Don't listen to people telling you how you should enjoy mountain biking. The consequences are your and yours alone.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Avoid the large group rides. There wont be as much showing off.

I push it hard. Just near the edge of my comfort zone. Slowly that zone has been widening. 

I think others push it out of their comfort zone and wonder why things go wrong!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm 51 and I am one of those guys that is kinda hobbled from a lot of "hold my beer" kinda stupid **** 30~ years ago... (or more)..

skate boarding down the hill of doom on banana boards as a kid.... nobody ever made it ... everyone also ate significant sh*t trying it... we did this god knows how often...

riding bmx bikes off the garage.. Check... destroyed several bikes / wheels doing this..

absolute kamikaze runs down busy street with cross traffic on skateboards.... check

falling off of moving cars ... check

1/2 dozen car accidents at speed (passenger for 4~ of them) .. check 

bar brawl... x4~ have a messed up left hand from breaking it in a bar fight.... we also had to flee the Vancouver Police after getting into a bar fight and wrecking the joint (to some extent) ... 

down hill run on XC bike resulting in very serious endo crash.. CHECK..

Getting **** faced and jumping off the 2nd floor onto a wood deck below... multiple times .. CHECK.. (my ex was sooo mad at me..)

oh and stage diving at grunge shows in Seattle in early 90s / mosh pits.. etc.. I'm also tall/big and a very very annoying thing would happen if I stood near the edge of a pit.. smaller persons would run up and try to climb me like a god damned ladder to jump on top of the crown... lol... 

other dumb **** either sorta drunk or otherwise..sure why not.. 


I'm now able to predict weather changes ~1 day in advance... some days I can move ok... other days.. I feel like I'm about 80yrs old and nearly too stiff to move for the most part...

meh... a lot of that stuff was hella fun at the time... not sure if it was a good idea... the flip side is i'm somewhat less inclined to take big chances now as... quite honestly the fact I'm alive / can walk is mostly down to luck at this point..


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm always late to the party 

Took up road cycling at 46 
Learned to mtn at 48 
Learned dh at 50 
CRASHED at 50 (shattered a wrist)
Cancer at 51 (It was a bad one)
Learned to Dh ski at 52
Continued to dh 
Took up crossfit at 55
CRASHED at 56 (this one was a doozy)
Dialed it back 
Took up running at 57
First 10km race at 58
First 1/2 marathon at 59
Learned to surf at 59
First marathon at 60
Continue to ride... No injuries 

The human body is resilient and stronger than you know. I've learned that I can build strength, muscle and endurance into my 50's 60s and hopefully beyond. I don't get hung up on age because (I know it's a corny expression) "age is just a number".

PS The risk for injury and illness is always around the corner but if I get hung up on that I'll stagnate. I have a training routine that works for me (including good diet)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

PSS

My hubby got his M license this summer and has been riding and racing enduro on his KTM dual sport. He enjoys it to the max. He has crashed and the bike gets beat up and lately he has been building his skills to ride hard enduro

He continues to ride his mtb


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

cyclelicious said:


> The human body is resilient and stronger than you know.


This. I wager I lot of aches, pains, stiffness, etc. are in part due to what one puts in their body, sleep, stress, dehydration, rehabilitation, etc.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*It's not being old.*

It's riding with other old people than makes you do dumb things.

Maturity is knowing you no longer need to prove anything to anyone, including yourself.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Wow man!! I supposed you are a "young guys doing dumb shits" and not an "old guys doing dumb shits".



atarione said:


> I'm 51 and I am one of those guys that is kinda hobbled from a lot of "hold my beer" kinda stupid **** 30~ years ago... (or more)..
> 
> skate boarding down the hill of doom on banana boards as a kid.... nobody ever made it ... everyone also ate significant sh*t trying it... we did this god knows how often...
> 
> ...


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

*Fun - was it dumb?*

Last winter I was skiing alone in the national forest just outside of Lassen National Park and caught a ski tip on something in the snow. I destroyed my right hip and was pressed to get back on my skis and back to the truck.

I make light of this at home because I don't want my wife to know how close to lost in the wilderness I was by myself.

Now, I'm waiting for a hip replacement next month; I could have had one in June but I decided to get sick with Covid for 2 1/2 months.

Now, at 72, I've been off mountain riding for months and I'll be back from surgery with a new hip and lots of vulnerability.

I'm facing bad choices all around but I'll keep riding. Will I ski again? Three major injuries skiing over the years but I've lived to ski the backcountry for my entire adult life. This will be tough for me. I'll keep riding but not so hard anymore. No more significant jumps or drops, hike a bike through the rock gardens.

I'm facing what those old guys at work say about getting too old for physical activities. I intend to assess my condition over the rehab time which will be long and I intend to do as much as is safe and, knowing me, probably a bit more.

But, that comfortable chair will remain a good place to rest after a day riding, hiking, paddling, and skiing (?).


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

_The human body is resilient and stronger than you know. I've learned that I can build strength, muscle and endurance into my 50's 60s and hopefully beyond. I don't get hung up on age because (I know it's a corny expression) "age is just a number".

PS The risk for injury and illness is always around the corner but if I get hung up on that I'll stagnate. I have a training routine that works for me (including good diet)_

Well said, these thoughts have been my go to for years. 
'Progression' has been working! I've gone from a (not so solid) blue trail rider in my 40's-50's to a solid single black and (sometimes) double black rider. It's soooo much fun, always with caution and hopefully smarts.

But my latest 'DUMB' thing: On my last bike trip, a group of us, 20-40yr olds, (me 63) were getting a tour of my new favorite double black trail, This would be my 4th time down. The guide was a trail steward and great teacher so I was looking forward to tackling the remaining 3 features that I 'easied' out on. Unfortunately it was raining but we were assured the rock would actually be 'better when wet'.

It was, and I was about to demonstrate it!

The start of the trail has a spectacular filter feature that is a huge roll over, steep section into a big G then step up. The top of the roll over is steepish granite to a wood platform to granite roll. I'd done it 3 times before, I knew the line, I didn't need to see it, just do it!!

The group wanted see the feature, I was excited to watch them OOOO and AHHHH, so we walked down to the wood. On the way down there are 1-2 foot ledges that you step off of. I stepped off the first one onto some loose rock with my top foot on the 'sticky granite',

bottom foot slipped, top foot didn't

Top foot twisted as I squatted down trying to save,

broken fibula. I was pissed to say the least, tough, fun trail, get hurt WALKING up to the first feature!!!

I didn't need to! JUST SEND IT!!!

DUMB.

Now I've got my wife waiting on me for a few weeks......not as fun as it might sound!!

But 'technically' I didn't do this biking so THAT can't be blamed!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

WHALENARD said:


> Your MUCH older than me, gramps .


well then , get off my damned lawn!!! and a haircut...and a job!!! 



WHALENARD said:


> Wholeheartedly agree with your post. My modality in life has clearly kept me fitter, happier, more energetic, aesthetically younger with more zest for life compared to those that judge this same modality.... it's weird.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


yeah...it is depressing to me to see people 10 years younger than me already checking out of life, and into the "sitting and watching it go by" phase

and it is sort of intersting to be at a point where I have the 27 year old brain saying "lets go", the 51 year old brain adding some wisdom to things so end results are not as bad as they would have been and the 51 year old body sometimes being the "end checkpoint" to any real stupid plan


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

atarione said:


> I'm 51 and I am one of those guys that is kinda hobbled from a lot of "hold my beer" kinda stupid **** 30~ years ago... (or more)..
> 
> skate boarding down the hill of doom on banana boards as a kid.... nobody ever made it ... everyone also ate significant sh*t trying it... we did this god knows how often...
> 
> ...


we are like the same person, except I did all of this stuff sober as I never got into drinking or other altered states activities

...the BMX stuff and mosh pits were definitely a big part of my young life, and still are now for the most part...except I don't go to shows with all the ninja/spin kicking/gangster/ "tough guy" bull crap...too much posing there

a few others mentioned that they suffered injuries and never got treatment....that was, and is still me to this day, especially playing hockey....so many injuries that were just shrugged off , mostly b/c I did not have insurance at the time. My right elbow still crunches when I move it from taking a point blank slapshot in between the pads; two shoulder seperations and rotator cuff tears that just healed back...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ladmo said:


> ...It is all about consequences - good and bad and in between. Eyes wide open to those and make the choice that is right for you. Don't listen to people telling you how you should enjoy mountain biking. The consequences are your and yours alone.


Aye, but it's wise to realise what the actual consequences are, weighing up brief gratification versus the possibility of no more riding for the rest of your life.

We only see the survivors out on the trail. The others...


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Velobike said:


> What happens is you bugger up your body and spend the last decade or so of your life as a bitter corpulent cripple, and you don't skid sideways into your grave, your fat ass gets tipped into it from your wheelchair.


I am thinking about all those miserable old men who had boring lives and are slowly retiring from this factory where I 'work' and think.

Nope

-One guy hurt his back because he turned to point at something.
-Another guy went on oxygen within the year of retiring.
One guy retired in a wheelchair when he had a stroke forcing him to retire.
-Another is still here, but he also had a stroke and he isn't all there anymore
-One was so massively overweight he had to take multiple breaks to walk to his car in the parking lot before he retired. Not sure if he is still alive.

There are more. They all thought I was crazy for riding my bike the way I do. You know, because I might get hurt or something. I believe all of those guys were lifers here too.

On the other hand, my 60 year old friend broke his wrist a year ago. Slowly getting his strength back, but was at the bike park hitting the jump line several times this summer. I'll see him at the rock climbing gym next week. He is about the same age as all those guys who played it safe.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^Zactly. No one gets out alive. In large part quality of life is dependent on how invested we are in our passions. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

If I ever stop doing dumb things it's because I'm dead.


----------



## Gew (May 25, 2013)

Just wanna say I love this thread.
It brings HOPE about getting older.

Mad cred to all of you, keeping it real!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Sidewalk said:


> I am thinking about all those miserable old men who had boring lives and are slowly retiring from this factory where I 'work' and think.
> 
> Nope
> 
> ...


when I worked in the restaurant industry, there were guys like this in their late 30's and 40's as well...they had let sedentary life, and ESPECIALLY drinking and smoking - and drugs in a lot of the cases - just destroy their bodies...and would say the exact same thing to me about hockey and biking..."why would you want to purposefully hurt yourself?"

that always just confused me...

also, after my heart attack, I had sooooo many people saying:

" so are you gonna sell your bike now?"
"are you hanging up your skates?"
"there is NO WAY that you can do all that crazy stuff now..."

no way. As soon as I got the OK from my doctors, I wanted to get back out and get going again. The prospect of riding got me through all of the post event therapy, and rehab....100%. If I had been told that I could not ride anymore, I probably would have given up for sure


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

TheBaldBlur said:


> If I ever stop doing dumb things it's because I'm dead.


Yes I'm with you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I work a fair bit with old folks, more since I started working a gig in an area popular with retirees. So here’s what I have observed:

Most people who can retire are often without hobbies, when they retire they often get bored
Some people retire, but have waited too long, so they can’t do the things they dreamed about doing.
Fairly often I’m seeing people who’s bodies have given out “early”, sometimes from acute illness, often from bad habits, occasionally from bad genes, but rarely from overuse related to sports.

I recently met a guy who did it all, from vehicle racing to endurance sports to adrenaline sports, he’s in his mid seventies now, he has vertigo and a neurodegeneratice condition. So this guy, he’s mad, he’s grieving, he’s bored, he says he doesn’t think life is worth living, BUT, he’s worried about COVID. Go figure.

The key to life is balance, moderation, flexibility, and willingness to change.

There is no way to know what tomorrow will bring until you finish living today.

Today, it’s my day off, and I’m going riding 😊

PS: I now wear armor on every ride and I started wearing a full face helmet 👍


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

What I get a kick out of is there’s always an elder in a group. Skate lid, board shorts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> I thought we were supposed to do dumb **** not matter our age, just because we're guys.


Yeah, I think women have much better sense than we do.

I saw the thread title and thought someone spotted me out and about.

I lost the front wheel on a slick rock on Sunday and slammed my chest into a log. I thought for sure that it would be bad. I was surprised that I felt fine afterwards. What a relief when you're lying there from a crash and realize that nothing's wrong.:thumbsup:


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

telemike said:


> I could have had one in June but I decided to get sick with Covid for 2 1/2 months.


Holy cow! Glad to see that you made it through.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> PS: I now wear armor on every ride and I started wearing a full face helmet 


I finally started using knee and elbow pads a couple of years ago. Now I always seem to hit where the armor isn't.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

When I was 6 or 7 years old, I started closing my eyes while coasting down the road we lived on. Ran into a mailbox, knocked out a tooth. I'm 68 now. Nowadays, my thrill is climbing several miles, maxing out my cardio vascular, and then riding several miles downhill without crashing. Crashing only proves that you haven't learned not to crash. It's not a badge of honor. You think it makes you more macho? You're a dumb ass. Your wife or gf is only deciding whether to leave you or just take out a high dollar insurance policy.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Curveball said:


> Yeah, I think women have much better sense than we do.


and they are always cleaning after our crap too, so they get a lot of first hand wisdom



Curveball said:


> I saw the thread title and thought someone spotted me out and about.
> 
> I lost the front wheel on a slick rock on Sunday and slammed my chest into a log. I thought for sure that it would be bad. I was surprised that I felt fine afterwards. What a relief when you're lying there from a crash and realize that nothing's wrong.:thumbsup:


yep...this weekend, I hit a root on a steep climb right at the top of my pedal stroke, and looped out back down the hill....handlebars to the chest, when I flipped over and legs got tangled in the frame, and I skidded to a halt on my side...laughing the whole time because of what a pathetic sight it had to have been to my friends behind me...

got up, brushed off, and kept going. On Monday, found three different strawberries on my legs and elbow


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

It's only dumb.... until you finally master it. And even then, Murphy's Law still applies. I cased a tabletop, at age 49 and broke my Clavicle. It took me years before I had the nerve to attempt the jump again. At age 56 - I can now confidently get hang time with a nice tail whip. It took lots of small bump "practice" before I took it to the 'Top again.

As a kid, I "rode" a BMX bike but was Asthmatic and the wheels never left the ground. I wanted to master jumps, as a Bucket List pride thing. When it comes to carelessly showing-off and doing dumb things....

"Play dumb games - win dumb prizes"


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

It's only dumb until you crash. Although I have backed off most of the big air and real gnarly stuff. Wife said I'm not allowed anymore ER visits. I just don't bounce the way I used to and my Dr said I can't afford anymore big crashes. Living a good life at 62. Former ski patroller and wildland fire fighter, got into a more stable career a little later in life, but no regrets and would do it again.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Good thread. I was hard charging right up to my 50's. Then I started having injuries because I was still hanging out with those two assholes Stu and Pid.
After a few of those episodes I really did some soul searching because it seemed ridiculous to spend a lot of money on deductibles, go through pain and long recoveries just to get back to having fun again. Each time it took a bit longer and more out of me. I decided to look at the situation more pragmatically. 

I asked myself, "What could I morph into, remove the injurious habits and still have a lot of fun". I have observed too many people stubbornly trying to hang onto what they had and they always seem to feel old. 

I reasoned, embracing something new, maybe even in the same sport offered the possibility of suddenly be exciting again. It's all about change and adjustment. Those whom do not adjust and embrace change end up longing for the past and become miserable braggarts. 

In my case, instead of sketchy accident prone single track requiring faster reflexes, I am switching to bikepacking on easier single track and dirt track. 

Wow, the camping part makes me feel like a kid again. It's exciting again. This weekend I made amazing progress, I got past putting the F word in front of the word tent and spork. I have quit looking at the tools of bikepacking with disdain and started embracing the wonders of doing it again after 40 years of no fkn camping. Its sparked the real possibilities of some seriously big bikepacking trips in my near future. I haven't felt this young for a while. Its relatively easier on the body and is less prone to high copays. I can afford more when I stay out of the health care system and its a new thrill. 
I am even teasing the wifey to try camping again. So far I am only receiving sign language resembling the state of West Virginia from her upheld right hand.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Velobike said:


> We all know the Hunter S Thompson quote:
> 
> "Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!" "
> 
> ...


Not BS. My 96 year old WW2 vet grandpa still gets his passport stamped, cross country skis and still handles a severe hangover.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Vader said:


> Not BS. My 96 year old WW2 vet grandpa still gets his passport stamped, cross country skis and still handles a severe hangover.


If it's not BS, where are all the riders in my age group hiding? At 75 we're few and far between.

I know where the heroes who believed Thompson's BS are, and it's not having fun on a bike.

Spare parts are not available for old bodies.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I'm leaning towards Velobike on this subject*

I'm 71 and close to his age. I played sports in high school and college but poorly enough that the coach seldom put me in the game. I look back on those who were the "stars" and they are lucky to put in 9 holes of golf and consider a full 18 holes an extreme sport. Most don't even do that.

I keep chugging along. I started skiing at 19, far too late to race, so my knees survived. I started surfing at 16, loved it, but waited until I was 60 for a serious surfing injury. Biking? I always rode something somewhere but didn't get beat up doing extreme stuff.

Now I am the old man who skis 70 - 80 days a year and will bike over a hundred days every season. The golfers think I'm "extreme" but I have no fear of backing off if necessary. They may see me load my bike or skis or surfboard in the car. They are not out there to see me look down the chute in Alaska and know its time to back off or walk my bike through the really rocky drop.

The stars of yesterday have become Al Bundy.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Like some of the other posters above, MTB *is* my safer old-man-friendly sport that I took up after leaving the really crazy stuff I did when I was younger. I may hurt myself occasionally on my bike, but my vertebrae just cringe to remember some of the hits I took in the old days.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Velobike said:


> We all know the Hunter S Thompson quote:
> 
> "Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!" "
> 
> ...


He had a freshly broken leg and was post-surgery on a zero weight bearing status when his ride came to an end. He went out on his own terms, by his own means. 
I've got a year on him now, but I too am a great admirer of the Colt 1911.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Radium said:


> He had a freshly broken leg and was post-surgery on a zero weight bearing status when his ride came to an end. He went out on his own terms, by his own means.
> I've got a year on him now, but I too am a great admirer of the Colt 1911.


Not to mention the life he lived. Counting the years means nothing it's what you do with them.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

At 57 as I ride and see a jump I wonder to myself "hit it and see how it goes!" followed immediately with "just ride over it and enjoy the rest of the trail with no regrets". Don't get me wrong I USED to hit those jumps but now my riding philosophy has changed and just being on a trail and arriving back at the trail head safely means much more to me! I can crash all by myself at any given time without having to do anything "dumb" quite well. LOL


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Well, the cool thing about being 67 is that I don't have to feel like a wuss for passing up a jump or feature on the trail. I've done 'em all in the past, and I have the x-rays to prove it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Radium said:


> Well, the cool thing about being 67 is that I don't have to feel like a wuss for passing up a jump or feature on the trail. I've done 'em all in the past, and I have the x-rays to prove it.


same here....but I still feel like I should be able to hit that stuff, and do feel sheepish when I ride around it. Recently, I have been riding with one of my colleagues at work, and he is 28. He pushes me a bit more, which is good, but realizes that I am not going to hit all of the stuff that he does. I like having that little push when we are out


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

It only takes one injury to change your mind about what quality of life really means. I'm just about to turn 50. I've ridden bikes my entire life, mtbing for almost 30. After hurting my lower back and not being able to ride, much less sit comfortably, for 2 years.... My perspective about what is fun and fulfilling has changed. I just want to be able to ride the "blue" trails for as long as possible. 

I have a fairly wide comfort zone, but my days of calculated (but dumb) risk taking are probably over. I can live without sending it, and testing limits. i leave the double blacks and high consequence riding to others. I already had my day for that, and the broken bones from it. 

I've also got 2 experienced friends who broke their necks from endos on regular trails, so whatever... **** can still happen at any time.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

I'm 65 and just got a clean MRI for my RC and separated shoulder is 99% healed. At 48 I was the "old" guy at the local DH series. I won some and had a bungload of hospital bills, but I was enjoying it. I still enjoy it but different. I stick mostly to technical trails (so slower speeds) at the park and try to limit myself to drops 4' or less. I'll hit some jumps on the flow trails but not gaps and not real big stuff. Like it or not, as we age our balance is impacted. Might not be a lot, but it happens. So if I look at something that I think would have a consequence for a small error, I take a pass on it because I do make small errors. I ride 5-6 days a week on very rocky, rooty trails here in NH and I go pretty hard. But sometimes my body now will tell me I need a break, so I don't feel bad either taking an easy spin instead or taking a day off riding. In your 50s you can still get away with some stuff, but just evaluate it before you leap in. Even now at the local parks I'll get off and walk unfamiliar trails 200' at a time or stop and take a hard look at a feature when I encounter it for the first time. If I don't feel it, I move on - no shame. You lived this long, your objective should be enjoying it as long as you can, there is nothing to prove.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

No more dumb things for me. I am 58 and now it is all about preserving what I got. 

But I did do an 8 hour race last week, solo single speed. It was brutal and everything hurt but I finished with 110 km (11 laps) and about 5000 feet of climbing. Only 3 years ago, on a tougher course with more climbing I managed 130 km (13 laps) in 8 hours. The decline is real and the body is falling apart fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> I thought we were supposed to do dumb **** not matter our age, just because we're guys.


If a man is standing in the forest without his wife, is he still wrong?


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

If he says something then definitely, else it's a "may be".



Phillbo said:


> If a man is standing in the forest without his wife, is he still wrong?


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Dumber than dumb-stupider than stupid*

Last Thursday, I did something dumber than dumb and stupider than stupid. Taking a ride on my local trail, which is almost my back yard, as I can get to the trailhead in 200 yards. Part of it is a national trail, and interspersed are farms, mostly citrus with some wheat, potato, sweet potato, olives and pomegranates. I am out there 3-4 times a week, especially with Covid, as we are limited by the authorities to where we can go.

I have a whole series of loops that I know really well. I did a short one about 10 miles, as the wifey wanted to do stuff. On the way back, less than 2 miles from home, there is a segment that is asphalt paved. While it is uneven, and has major cracks, it is fairly easy to ride, and a lot easier to ride than the 8 miles I had ridden previously. Like a complete moron, I drifted off to the left, off the asphalt, and onto built up dirt, like a small berm, the front wheel ate it, and I flipped off the bike landed on my left knee. As I write this, I still have no idea why I rode off the asphalt. The good news is that I got away with mild cuts and a mildly bruised kneecap, no damage to the bike. The even better news is that there is a fence with barbed wire another 2 feet to the left which I did not hit.

While this does not fall into the category of pushing too hard as an old dude (64 years, 65 coming up soon), it still falls into the category of incredibly stupid. I still have no idea why I left the asphalt.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

It's the call of the dirt, else you would have been a roadie instead. I know because I was a roadie before hearing the call.



Galeforce5 said:


> Last Thursday, I did something dumber than dumb and stupider than stupid. Taking a ride on my local trail, which is almost my back yard, as I can get to the trailhead in 200 yards. Part of it is a national trail, and interspersed are farms, mostly citrus with some wheat, potato, sweet potato, olives and pomegranates. I am out there 3-4 times a week, especially with Covid, as we are limited by the authorities to where we can go.
> 
> I have a whole series of loops that I know really well. I did a short one about 10 miles, as the wifey wanted to do stuff. On the way back, less than 2 miles from home, there is a segment that is asphalt paved. While it is uneven, and has major cracks, it is fairly easy to ride, and a lot easier to ride than the 8 miles I had ridden previously. Like a complete moron, I drifted off to the left, off the asphalt, and onto built up dirt, like a small berm, the front wheel ate it, and I flipped off the bike landed on my left knee. As I write this, I still have no idea why I rode off the asphalt. The good news is that I got away with mild cuts and a mildly bruised kneecap, no damage to the bike. The even better news is that there is a fence with barbed wire another 2 feet to the left which I did not hit.
> 
> While this does not fall into the category of pushing too hard as an old dude (64 years, 65 coming up soon), it still falls into the category of incredibly stupid. I still have no idea why I left the asphalt.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

Galeforce5 said:


> Last Thursday, I did something dumber than dumb and stupider than stupid. Taking a ride on my local trail, which is almost my back yard, as I can get to the trailhead in 200 yards. Part of it is a national trail, and interspersed are farms, mostly citrus with some wheat, potato, sweet potato, olives and pomegranates. I am out there 3-4 times a week, especially with Covid, as we are limited by the authorities to where we can go.
> 
> I have a whole series of loops that I know really well. I did a short one about 10 miles, as the wifey wanted to do stuff. On the way back, less than 2 miles from home, there is a segment that is asphalt paved. While it is uneven, and has major cracks, it is fairly easy to ride, and a lot easier to ride than the 8 miles I had ridden previously. Like a complete moron, I drifted off to the left, off the asphalt, and onto built up dirt, like a small berm, the front wheel ate it, and I flipped off the bike landed on my left knee. As I write this, I still have no idea why I rode off the asphalt. The good news is that I got away with mild cuts and a mildly bruised kneecap, no damage to the bike. The even better news is that there is a fence with barbed wire another 2 feet to the left which I did not hit.
> 
> While this does not fall into the category of pushing too hard as an old dude (64 years, 65 coming up soon), it still falls into the category of incredibly stupid. I still have no idea why I left the asphalt.


Almost verbatim to my last AC separation. I rode like hell on the trail system 5 houses down, then on the way home, screwing with wind sprints, I clipped a rock on the side of the trail. My theory is that since the rest of the trail is very technical once I get off that part and onto the fire road I consider the ride "over", let my guard down and bad things happen. Happens all the time at ski lodges....


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Injuries are us..

I'm about to turn 64. Some days I hurt bad some days I just have minor aches and on rare days I function like a young guy again. Rock climbing put a lot of wear and tear on me as did bike crashes. Being a wildland Fire Fighter and medic didn't help any. I completely tore in half the distal biceps tendon in my right forearm moving a patient that took surgery and 6 months of hard rehab to get back on the job. Last year I took a twisting fall and seriously shattered my left ankle. two fractures at the bottom of the Tibia, 2 transverse and a spiral fracture of the tibia and I tore the ligament between the two bones. One steel plate and 12 screws. After 18 months it has finally stopper hurting. I still hike, ride road and dirt, kayak, and snowshoe. No more climbing and running is probably a no go. But In spite of it all I probably would swap any of the experiences out, it one weir way or another they have all taught me to not accept normal limitations. If you want it bad enough you find a way to make stuff happen even if its a a slightly reduced level from what you could do a few years earlier.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

57 and jumping is a blast, I go for all the features. Train hard, and play hard.

And yet a crash that should not have happened while on pavement, I brake 5 bones. They are not healing. Hopefully ill get some surgery approved this week. Accident was mid july.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Curveball said:


> I finally started using knee and elbow pads a couple of years ago. Now I always seem to hit where the armor isn't.


Oh, no doubt, but armor reduces the area that can get hammered.

I just added a full face enduro helmet to my outfit, wearing it everyday unless I'm in the backyard or on a kid ride .... yeah, probably ought to wear it on kid rides ?

I saw a comment suggesting that crashing is evidence of poor skills. Anyone who thinks not crashing serves as evidence of experience is clearly deluding themselves.

Crashing "well" is evidence of experience.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Oh, no doubt, but armor reduces the area that can get hammered.
> 
> I just added a full face enduro helmet to my outfit, wearing it everyday unless I'm in the backyard or on a kid ride .... yeah, probably ought to wear it on kid rides 
> 
> ...


to me, crashing is a sign of developing skills...


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

I always felt that if you weren't crashing you weren't having enough fun


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I would rather not crash.*

I'd rather not but occasionally I do crash.

It's an age thing. At 71, it does take a bit longer to heal and there is the fear that a really bad crash will end my mountain biking for good. I have other responsibilities too. My wife is getting a double knee replacement in a few weeks so injuring myself right now is being just plain selfish. Also, the fact that I will take time off the bike to help her during recovery, will pay large benefits later.

So, I'll back off a bit and live to ride another day. Besides, the most fun I've had this season on a bike was passing three younger riders on e-bikes on a climb on two occasions. Getting older doesn't mean getting weaker, but the recovery can be a b!tch after doing something like that.

Today will be my 100th ride since mid-April and on a new bike too. "Life is good" is more than just a marketing slogan.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't know. Looking at Friday Fails video, it doesn't look like most of those guys are having much fun after the crashes. For most of them, I can tell the moment they stopped having fun is when they went airborne and suddenly realized they are going to crash because they have no skills and wondered why did they listened to the guy who said "just send it bro".



Buzz Cut said:


> I always felt that if you weren't crashing you weren't having enough fun


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Rev Bubba said:


> I'd rather not but occasionally I do crash.
> 
> It's an age thing. At 71, it does take a bit longer to heal and there is the fear that a really bad crash will end my mountain biking for good. I have other responsibilities too. My wife is getting a double knee replacement in a few weeks so injuring myself right now is being just plain selfish. Also, the fact that I will take time off the bike to help her during recovery, will pay large benefits later.
> 
> ...


I hear ya...it is not like I go out looking to crash...I am only 51, and I also don't want that "hobby ending" crash to happen. Most of my spills are not epic...and are usually results of not having enough power to finish a climb, or hitting a root on a climb, then I have a tumble backwards; or I miss a line and slide off the trail....

I get trail rash and scrapes more than bruises and separations...I am still trying to learn 180's on my BMX, so I tend to fall on cement more than on dirt


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Galeforce5 said:


> ...I drifted off to the left...


This right here has been a part of most of my crashes. Get tired, drift a little, down we go.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

For some I do think crashing is a result of lack of skills - someone noted the Friday Fails vids - a lot of those show total lack of skill; ie going to slow and stacking up into a rock with the resultant OTB experience, some of those are rookie falls. Others look like people just sending it with no thought or preparation. I think probably this age group is less likely to do those types of things. I know for me it's the drifting when tired, wet leaves (coming soon to a trail near you) or just spacing out that gets me. All of the above a mental lapses. I went out on a new trail here that was built to be a "black diamond". It was near the end of the ride and I was tired so I opted out of all the features and happily came home in one piece so I get to ride again today. It was my second time on that trail and probably my last because it feels like some of the newer trails are built more as playgrounds than trails. Not a great description, but instead of a trail going somewhere it's more like a series of linked jump opportunities, or to me a series of linked injury opportunities. I feel a little like I felt when stuff built out of metal and wood started appearing in the middle of ski trails. Wow that sounds like a grouchy old man doesn't it?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

The better and more skilled I get, the faster I'm going when I crash.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Galeforce5 said:


> ... Like a complete moron, I drifted off to the left, off the asphalt, and onto built up dirt, like a small berm, the front wheel ate it, and I flipped off the bike...I still have no idea why I left the asphalt.


In my case, it's either due to a senior moment, or senior momentum. (need to lose around 20 lb).


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

When I was younger fun = speed or fun = "getting rad", and the crashes were rad too. These days fun = getting up a hard climb or checking out a new trail. The crashes, when they happen, are generally lots slower - just a few scrapes - types of scenes. Hope I have the good sense to keep it that way. Plowing into hard dirt/rocks at 30+ mph like I did a couple of times in my 30's would be a lot less fun in my 60s (and honestly, wasn't all that much fun in my 30s).


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lone Rager said:


> In my case, it's either due to a senior moment, or senior momentum. (need to lose around 20 lb).


After running through this espisode a number of times in my head, I have come to the conclusion that it was a) a senior moment coupled with b) a casual attitude. It was a good lesson, as it made me realize that no matter what, I need to say focused on the ride, and take nothing for granted. I rode yesterday, and I was really focused, and as a result a great ride, and I was in full control even over the sketchiest portions. I hope the lesson stays fresh in my mind.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep. When I've been riding a lot and often, I can on occasion find my mind wandering and not paying adequate attention to the task at hand. IDK if it's a getting old thing as I can't remember if it happened when I was younger.


----------



## JCKID58 (Nov 20, 2017)

At 61 I've riding dirt bikes since I was 6 yrs. old and MTB since I was 35. I have plenty of scars and broken bones to go with it. Now everything is risk vs. reward. Re-married at 42 to a 25 yr. old. 8 years later we decide to have a baby. So I now have an 11 year old son who loves to MTB. He likes all the new wooden feature stuff. I don't so I can sit and watch him play on that stuff and just enjoy watching. We mostly trail ride though, so far I can still out ride him, until the trail points straight down. I use my brakes I don't think he realizes he has any! The day is coming he will be waiting on me but not yet. My standing joke with him is "Son, one day you'll be bigger than me, stronger than me, faster than me and smarter than me, but todays not the day!" Then I'll throw his gloves in the weeds and take off. I ride to enjoy the ride, I used to ride to see how fast I could go, how many chances I could take and still get to the truck. We went back up to Ohio recently and I took my son to meet an old riding buddy of mine and ride some trails I had not ridden in 10 years. First thing my buddy notices is that we don't have computers on our bikes. He wondered how did I know how fast we went. It hit me then that all that didn't mean anything to me any more. I have a second chance to be a dad again and I get so much enjoyment watching my son progress, I'm just along for the ride now.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*I wish I had friends named Pid and Stu*

Losing friends is the worst. Hold onto Pid, to hell with Stu! Unless he adores you.


----------



## Red Leg 2 (May 4, 2014)

Gumby_rider said:


> I'm going to be 52 soon (still a baby here, I know) and had just starting riding mtb a bit less than 3 years ago. This year for some inexplicable reasons, I decided to learn jumping and so far I'm making good progress. But learning new skills means mistakes can happen and often do. Luckily, I haven't had any crashes yet, but that leads me wonder if this is one of those "old guys doing dumb ****" things (experienced, skilled old riders don't count). Even though my wife doesn't say it, I'm sure she thinks so. So what things you do that you might consider it to be in this category? Also, are there old women out there doing dumb things as well or are they are smart for that?


The dumbest thing I do is riding a mountain bike.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Doing dumb risky things is inherent. I can't change, but I can talk myself out of things


















Just a few days ago and pushing 60.......


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

not really "mountain biking", but it's what we do 'round here sometimes, when trails are too muddy...urban rides incorporating box culverts. this pic from last week, with lots of ice involved.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Central Scrutinizer said:


> not really "mountain biking", but it's what we do 'round here sometimes, when trails are too muddy...urban rides incorporating box culverts. this pic from last week, with lots of ice involved.
> View attachment 1965746


Watch out for C.H.U.D. down there


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> I get this same thing, from the same people....and the WORST, is: "act your age"....which I get a lot when I am on my BMX...
> 
> I am acting MY age, which is physically 51, but mentally 27.
> 
> ...


Whadda buncha... 

Acting our age is riding a bike with an even larger grin with every year that passes! 

Sticks in the mud....


----------



## jackshack (May 11, 2011)

It's nice to see this thread come back to life. It's also nice to hear most people on here are dealing with the same problem that I have. Most people around me think I'm crazy for blazing through the woods and other trails on my bike but I honestly can't wait for the next time as I'm hanging the bike back up from a day of riding. 54 and I plan to continue to hit the trails for as long as I can.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I rode a double black trail last weekend. Bailed off my bike twice. There used to be dirt between the boulders, but now it's just boulders. Walked two sections because I didn't feel like hucking it off a boulder 6' to flat and making a sharp left or go into cactus. I almost went into it anyways trying to climb down with my bike. That trail needs some serious work. When it's flowy with jumps, I'll send it. Afterwards I'll feel it in my shoulder, knee, wrist, elbow. I always tweak something without even falling. I soon forget about it, as I do with a lot of things these days
Keep riding and flying.... the smaller jumps


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

You mean like this? Yeah, that's my dad. The original gnarly old dude. Yes we told him this wasn't a good idea


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

KRob said:


> You mean like this? Yeah, that's my dad. The original gnarly old dude. Yes we told him this wasn't a good idea
> View attachment 1971726


He's been doing that for how many years? It's in his routine till it ain't. Love the ladder on the ice. And how did he get the blower up there?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Tall BMX'r said:


> He's been doing that for how many years? It's in his routine till it ain't. Love the ladder on the ice. And how did he get the blower up there?


He had an accomplice. (Wasn't me, I swear!). He was "only" 85 when he did this. He's 89 now and hasn't done it since. Not sure if that's because we told him that was crazy and he shouldn't be doing it or because he hasn't had that much snow on his patio roof since then. ha ha.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

^^^









Winado 20 ft. Aluminum Handle Roof Rake 745131209471 - The Home Depot


Introduction: The 20 ft. Roof Snow Rake has a variety of snow removal tools designed to ease your hard work and stress of snow removal in the world of snow and ice. This extendable 20 ft. roof snow removal



www.homedepot.com





Just sayin!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I reckon that short of a span can carry an awful lot of snow.

I'm visiting with my folks now. Young(er) brains vs old brains is a reality I'm coming to terms with...or trying to. Man, enjoy it while you've got it & take nothing for granted. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

This thread is great - and inspiring

I'd like to say I've toned it down a bit. My wife would probably disagree - and she didn't know me before I was 40ish, so...

Only thing that holds me back is I now know how much things(potentially) hurt before I try them. But, I still try 50% of them. I'm not doing huge gaps or anything, but working on and refining the smaller ones.

One thing for sure is I think the sense of accomplishment has definitely been increased with age. When I actually pull off something, I'm more stoked than when I was 18


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I guess i also do stuff i should not. I am 64 and only started in 2016 so my very occasional jumps are 6 inches or less.
I try to limit myself at 3.5 hrs daily to limit human error but occasionaly i hurt a knee or something.
I guess mistakes are what humans do but i try to accept my limits and laugh.


----------



## TheZeroMan (Jan 19, 2021)

I just stumbled onto this thread. I wasn't sure there was more people like me out there....great to see we are all crazy and old. 

I get the "your too old for that" early and often, especially after this trip to Angel Fire last year. Over 50 and all I want to do is Go fast & Don't Die!


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice video. I had almost the exact crash about a year ago. I came off a gap jump a little crossed up. Blood in my mouth and nose, few broken ribs, fluid build-up in my arms, cellulitis from the road rash / burns on my forearms, and torn intercostal muscles. A body slam that I still vividly remember. My reaction time isn't what it was and recovery time is slower too. Like you I raced MX and BMX. We know how to fly, but our wings are getting clipped by age.


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

Dang, that’s gnarly. Glad you’re ok.

I’m not going that hard (yet) but that devil on my shoulder tries to convince me…..


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

Fuse6F said:


> Avoid the large group rides. There wont be as much showing off.
> 
> I push it hard. Just near the edge of my comfort zone. Slowly that zone has been widening.
> 
> I think others push it out of their comfort zone and wonder why things go wrong!


Yep, peer pressure on group rides gets people riding way over their heads at times for sure...I usually ride by myself or 1 or 2 other people, I have never cared for riding in large groups, its like herding cats.


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1366219
> 
> 
> I'm always late to the party
> ...


Well said, I agree 1000%


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Took my son to a new mx track that just opened up, no doubles or triples, all jumps were tabletops or step-ups which is good (safer). Came off a tabletop and while setting myself up for a step-up I cross-rutted and it threw me off the side of the track. Bike started quickly and I finished the session but knew something was wrong as we loaded up...Cuts on both legs, bruise on the left leg, and either a bruised or broken rib, hurts to breathe deeply.
Note to self, stop acting like a kid.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

upstateSC-rider said:


> .Cuts on both legs, bruise on the left leg, and either a bruised or broken rib, hurts to breathe deeply.
> Note to self, stop acting like a kid.


You're going to drink those words away.. 🍺🍺🍺 You heal up and back to kid again.. Note to self, don't get cross-rutted...


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

Edit


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

Turning 56 in August, almost fully recovered from ligament tear in knuckle of second finger in September. Caught under brake lever during a fall. After first year riding I feel better about involuntary dismounts and my bodies ability to withstand them. But not a big downhiller in the Midwest. Bunny hopping roots is getting me into near trouble now tho! Just want to stay healthy enough to travel and ride some great trails. She rides w me every ride as I have posted before so I’m more inclined to stay on the ground! But I wanna hit some table tops, just increased front travel to 140 vs 120 nice but not life changing! 
Fruita MTB fest is next destination,we’ve never ridden there. Bike demos should be a blast. 
The quandary is real how far and how hard to push, while dealing with all our other Datsun w 300k miles on it, which have been well earned! Almost bought one of those ramps that fold up to practice, almost! Enjoy


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

Been riding with my group and never really paid attention to the age range until this weekend.

most are early 40s late 30s. I’m 50 in July.

I do tire faster than the younger guys, but I am usually faster through sections. I’m also still on a 26er, albeit “modern” in terms of gears and brakes, and “recent “ geo.

I’m sure if I switched to a 29er I wouldn’t get as tired, but I’m still loving the agility of the 26er, and I’m more confident/comfortable on it. This leads me to going faster through “dumb” stuff where I should probably slow down.

Yesterday I managed to crash twice chasing my buddies through Markham Park. Both times I was pushing myself through corners and went wide on one resulting in a tree branch grabbing my bars, and the other was washing out in a turn with a bunch of rocks and loose debris. Luckily I bailed both times and the bike took most of the beating. Sure was fun though!


It’s dumb, possibly irrational, and some would say crazy to try to keep up with my friends, but that’s also what makes being “old” on “old” tech so much fun……


----------



## Cheeze Wheelie (May 24, 2004)

Not dumb at all, but possibly misunderstood depending on where you live. Here in Colorado, bike and ski culture are approved and respectable lifestyles for all ages. The 50+ class is one of the largest in the local XC series. The Strava leaderboards are full of middle aged folks out there crushing it. Most of the high schools have MTB teams with the whole family involved. My friends and family in other parts of the country don't understand this culture or mindset at all. Too risky, and they resent how fit everyone is here. Much like surf culture in CA, its just what we do.


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

I did a dumb thing (probably lots) on Tuesday…..

went to West Delray trails after work. I’ve been slowly progressing back into jumps after a long hiatus. Weather was great for S Florida - overcast with a breeze!

i did a lap, sessioned some jumps and was beat. But, I went back to the jump line and sessioned it a bit more. Rode back to the car for more water and was going to leave. But, that cold water revived me and I went back. Did about 1/4 loop and one small but smooth run at the jumps. I should have called it, but no….

One more…

all started well, but that last jump… I landed heavy on front wheel, tried to get the back wheel down and next thing I know, I’m sliding on my face/forehead and bike is tumbling. Somehow, I didn’t roll out of it like usual. I stood up, The visor from my full face was pushed over my eyes and all I could see was pine needles, dirt and bits of gravel. Thank goodness I was wearing it and not my half shell!

Somehow I managed to get a bruise between my eyebrows , some minor scratches and a sore knee. Could have been waaaaay worse. I should have been wearing my pads. A guy nearby that had been hooting was now going, “OOOOH! Dude you ok?!”

Too fast, too tired, and too greedy. But dang, it feels good to be back in the air. Well, until I wasn’t…..


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

It's not the jump that hurts, it's the landing...


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

Have fun but don't take unnecessary risks... Like skinnies or big gaps. Or too fast through rock gardens. The gentleman above made an excellent point about ending up crippled. I Know 2. Fiftysomething guys, both good riders. Both sustained major injuries last year riding extreme trails in Pisgah..

One had over 200k in medical bills, plus 4 months missed work. The other one hit his head and got temporary amnesia for i think 2 weeks.

I ride hard, but If the penalty for failure is too high at any given spot, Ik or go around.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I think that doing the etreem stuff at any age can cause problems. 
I prefer doing stupid things - but not things that will end me in the hospital. 

That being said - I am now riding a pugsley with a coaster brake...


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I dunno if it counts but I fell over in the parking lot behind my truck yesterday after a good ride. Crotch of my baggie shorts hung up on the saddle nose and I couldn't find a way to get my foot down in the second it took to tip over. Sprained my thumb and banged up my knee and damned near hit my head on my own back bumper. Felt like a pretty dumb old guy for that.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I tried to ride a sketchy teeter-totter that I happened upon last weekend on the secret trails.... it didn't end well.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

54 now. Been riding dirt since age 5. Last year visiting Bentonville I rode the Huntley Gravity Park for the first time. Didn’t heed the warning signs (“pre-ride, re-ride, freeride”). Did watch a YouTube video that promised that if you could handle the drop into Air Raid, you’d be fine. Sadly, not so. Hit the third tabletop at around 28mph and realized mid flight that the back edge was inexplicably several feet taller than the lip. Speared my rigid SS directly into the back, and saved my face and neck with my hands (hit so hard it ripped the palms out of my gloves). Grade 3 separated my right shoulder and stitches in my left forearm.

I’ve always been 100% confident in my awesome falling skills. Now I feel a bit more vulnerable. Not gonna stop doing (calculatedly) dumb things, tho! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

I’m 55 now and it had been years since I took a hard fall. I ride the chunky desert trails in and around Phoenix, AZ. Now I’ve crashed hard twice in the last 3 weeks and I got “lucky” on both of them. The first one was a pedal strike that had me falling down an embankment. I missed all the big rocks and cactus. The second one was an OTB on a tech rock climb. Don’t know if the derailleur breaking caused the crash or was the result of the crash but I somehow got my hands out before my face slammed into the rock wall I was planning on climbing. 
My point is that I’ve never considered that I was a old guy doing dumb things because these are just trails I ride all the time. Maybe it is time to give my local trails the respect they deserve.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I just did a turkish get -up using a full sized olympic bar with 105lbs - age 52.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Outhouse said:


> View attachment 1985610


IMO, not dumb.
=sParty


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

not all all dum - safest place to ride a Moto fast is on a track w proper gear... miss those days which I didn't start until I was a couple past 40... nothing like the feeling of a knee puck skimming tarmac

dum is riding a Mtb and instinctually wanting to drag a knee... cost me a clavicle and a ton of skin


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Sparticus said:


> IMO, not dumb.
> =sParty


Im following Rocky Robinson, im the guy behind him. He bought his white Panigale because of mine. Whats funny is that after a lap and im not letting him get away from me. Thats at Sears point. 

The dumb part is trying to keep up with the worlds fastest man on a motorcycle.  


Not easy following him for a decade, takes some skill to survive him, he is no slouch on a mnt bike either.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Different Category of Dumb. Subcategory Home Trail Complacency: Ended up ~15 miles out last week with a bad double-puncture in a too light rear tire. By the time I plugged both holes/tears I had used up both CO2 cartridges and had about 12 psi. Luckily was able to limp back on forest roads.

I guess I'll start carrying that mini-pump again that I don't even notice once it's in my back pocket......and buy a bit tougher back tire. 🙃


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Crap I’m only 54 ish and ski/foil with a few that are close to 80 and they do it year round. One he bid 70 flips on his 70th birthday on an Airchair. Took a bike off a drop out on the north rim of the Grand Canyon a few years ago but still ride all the toys. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Dumb, you mean like learning to finally wheelie after 50? Yup, that's me. A good one is over 200'.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Rode the bike park at Whistler, BC with my 30 year old son. Saw a few other older guys there but at 61 I was a bit of a unicorn in the lift lines. It wasn't dumb, it was fun as hell. Mostly rode the blues and mostly kept my wheels on the ground except for some tabletops I got some small air on.

If you have the inclination, I highly recommend the trip. It was a great time.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

SteveF said:


> I dunno if it counts but I fell over in the parking lot behind my truck yesterday after a good ride. Crotch of my baggie shorts hung up on the saddle nose and I couldn't find a way to get my foot down in the second it took to tip over. Sprained my thumb and banged up my knee and damned near hit my head on my own back bumper. Felt like a pretty dumb old guy for that.


Sounds like my typical crash. ha ha.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

nomadsurfer said:


> Agree. It’s dumb, possibly irrational, and some would say crazy to try to keep up with my friends, but that’s also what makes being “old” on “old” tech so much fun……


I'm 61 and most of my riding buddies are in their 30s. Yeah, probably dumb of me to try and keep up (or stay ahead) of these guys. Also routinely try and get PRs on some of my old segments. Probably also dumb. But I don't see myself slowing down too much and it's fun to show up the youngin's occasionally.... until I crash.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

If I'm going to ride with someone, my wife now asks how old they are as she doesn't want me riding with youngsters. Not sure just what the age cutoff is.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

chazpat said:


> If I'm going to ride with someone, my wife now asks how old they are as she doesn't want me riding with youngsters. Not sure just what the age cutoff is.


She's probably trying to find out if you're riding with young wimmins. 
=sParty


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

chazpat said:


> If I'm going to ride with someone, my wife now asks how old they are as she doesn't want me riding with youngsters. Not sure just what the age cutoff is.


My kids who all are in their thirties asked my wife after I went on this biking road trip with these buddies why I hang out with these young guys. Ha ha. I’m not a chomo, my mind and riding preferences still thinks I’m 30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

KRob said:


> My kids who all are in their thirties asked my wife after I went on this biking road trip with these buddies why I hang out with these young guys. Ha ha. I’m not a chomo, my mind and riding preferences still thinks I’m 30.


I don't kid myself that I can keep up with the whippersnappers, but my friends have all gone sedentary. I'm fortunate in that I'm happy to ride alone.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

OK an updated thought 4 pages later lol. Now I'm pushing 67 and I'm in pain. Not a little pain - the I can't sleep at night because I'm in so much pain type of pain. The thing is, I have not had any crashes in a year and a half, but the shoulder (and arm all the way to the thumb) causing this has been separated 4 or 5 times, the clavicle on this side was dislocated from the sternum; in short I've trashed myself pretty good over the years. I'd hoped a month of relative rest would help but it didn't so now I have to break down and go see the doc. Given the pain in my RC especially I won't be all that surprised if surgery is in my future, but it's the other parts of the shoulder that worry me more. Maybe (hopefully) it's just referred pain I guess we'll see. But looking back to things I jumped off to flat landings, urban riding and general old guy stupidity I'm thinking maybe there are a few things I should have taken a pass on once I turned 50 haha!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Ft.Rock said:


> OK an updated thought 4 pages later lol. Now I'm pushing 67 and I'm in pain. Not a little pain - the I can't sleep at night because I'm in so much pain type of pain. The thing is, I have not had any crashes in a year and a half, but the shoulder (and arm all the way to the thumb) causing this has been separated 4 or 5 times, the clavicle on this side was dislocated from the sternum; in short I've trashed myself pretty good over the years. I'd hoped a month of relative rest would help but it didn't so now I have to break down and go see the doc. Given the pain in my RC especially I won't be all that surprised if surgery is in my future, but it's the other parts of the shoulder that worry me more. Maybe (hopefully) it's just referred pain I guess we'll see. But looking back to things I jumped off to flat landings, urban riding and general old guy stupidity I'm thinking maybe there are a few things I should have taken a pass on once I turned 50 haha!


Everything good hurts a little.

(Just keep saying this to yourself)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

chazpat said:


> If I'm going to ride with someone, my wife now asks how old they are as she doesn't want me riding with youngsters. Not sure just what the age cutoff is.


LOL i mostly ride with 14 year old DH racers, who absolutely destroy me... but it's such fun !!!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I just tore my shoulder up picking up a kayak. I totally forgot that it was hurt and now I am in rehab. 
I just put the alt bars on the bike so I can keep riding - (Mokoloko) the flats hurt soo bad.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Nuff said


----------



## cedwardsfl (9 mo ago)

Gumby_rider said:


> I'm going to be 52 soon (still a baby here, I know) and had just starting riding mtb a bit less than 3 years ago. This year for some inexplicable reasons, I decided to learn jumping and so far I'm making good progress. But learning new skills means mistakes can happen and often do. Luckily, I haven't had any crashes yet, but that leads me wonder if this is one of those "old guys doing dumb ****" things (experienced, skilled old riders don't count). Even though my wife doesn't say it, I'm sure she thinks so. So what things you do that you might consider it to be in this category? Also, are there old women out there doing dumb things as well or are they are smart for that?


I'm 63, love MTB on the rocky trails of AZ which means falls involving rock. I am not good at backing off and I'm OK with that. I would much rather be the irresponsible old guy than the safe couch potato. Good helmet is just obvious. I am also getting knee and elbow pads after this last fall.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

If I came home with that, wife would break both my legs.


----------



## daught (Aug 12, 2017)

Sure, read "A Generation of Sociopaths: How the Baby Boomers Betrayed America"

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

daught said:


> Sure, read "A Generation of Sociopaths: How the Baby Boomers Betrayed America"
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'm curious how this book relates to mtb. Care to elaborate a little?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

goofyarcher said:


> Nuff said
> View attachment 1998386


Muni isn’t that dangerous, though I broke all my fingers at least once … rode muni five years without touching a bike, good times.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

cedwardsfl said:


> I'm 63, love MTB on the rocky trails of AZ which means falls involving rock. I am not good at backing off and I'm OK with that. I would much rather be the irresponsible old guy than the safe couch potato. Good helmet is just obvious. I am also getting knee and elbow pads after this last fall.
> View attachment 1998537


I wear a full face and knee/shin guards, haven’t evolved to arm protection, nice hot 👍


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Don’t crash and everything is great!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Why does getting old need to be associated with caution?

Granted, if I was ninety, then sure, I’m probably gonna be a little more chill about risk taking … or not 😆

However, at this time in my life, I have no interest in taking the easy lines 🤙


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> Why does getting old need to be associated with caution?
> 
> Granted, if I was ninety, then sure, I’m probably gonna be a little more chill about risk taking … or not 😆
> 
> However, at this time in my life, I have no interest in taking the easy lines 🤙


Because you become less rubbery and break easier..... also as the injury toll stacks up so too does the list of body parts no long work properly.

That said. I am not taking the easy lines either.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I just got a KOM (out of a few thousand) at the Jackson Hole bike park, average speed was over 32 mph on a flow trail. 
I’m 55. I wasn’t even trying, honestly. 
When I saw it, I felt like the old dude at the bar that walks out with the hot waitress, shouldn’t have happened. (But I have a few local KOM’s)


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

cedwardsfl said:


> I'm 63, love MTB on the rocky trails of AZ which means falls involving rock. I am not good at backing off and I'm OK with that. I would much rather be the irresponsible old guy than the safe couch potato. Good helmet is just obvious. I am also getting knee and elbow pads after this last fall.


Thats nearly skin graft status. One more of those and you'll be off until retirement. I miss GCW's. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Crankout said:


> I sometimes regret having that 3rd good cocktail of the evening...


This amongst bud light drinkers proves most y'all lightweights.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

59 year old guy here … 
Last Saturday I planned a 2x Poto. In SE Michigan it’s regarded as a true old school MTB trail, not a flowy one rather a rooty rocky trail.

Midway thru 2nd lap my rear disc rotor came lose, never expected that. Removed it and the DT swiss cinch nut. Finished last 10 miles front brake only .. yea that was an experience, ya ever bomb a rocky rooty trail without using both brakes for modulation? 

Smart guy would have bailed the trail and road ride back to trailhead, not me.

Still lovely morning, summer forest smells very pungent. Rode my Carbon Alaskan 27.5 x 3.8”









Removed rear wheel and rotor / cinch nut stuff. Fortunately caught it before damage to the DT350 hub.









Yep, finished with rotor stored as such 









Twisted the lever up 45 degrees so not to engage it and push pistons out 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

plummet said:


> Because you become less rubbery and break easier..... also as the injury toll stacks up so too does the list of body parts no long work properly.
> 
> That said. I am not taking the easy lines either.


I’m not so sure that’s the case, most of my serious injuries were when I was “young and rubbery”.

I’m really not any more cautious now than I was as a younger person, the only thing I gave up was creek boating because I was gonna die and I had a family to support.

Cautious people are more cautious as they age, goes with the mindset.

There’s nothing wrong with being cautious, it’s just not very satisfying to me, Adrenalin fueled fun is my jam 🤙


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> I’m not so sure that’s the case, most of my serious injuries were when I was “young and rubbery”.
> 
> I’m really not any more cautious now than I was as a younger person, the only thing I gave up was creek boating because I was gonna die and I had a family to support.
> 
> ...


Are you less broken now because you are more skilled and more precise and able to pull off the silly with more repeatability? 

I have and still do silly stuff.

I'm riding more technical terrain now than when I was at 40. But I do notice breaking easier and the injury count building and I am not as robust as I used to be. 

On the other side, I am more precise, I am more skilled, so I can pull off the silly.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

cedwardsfl said:


> I'm 63, love MTB on the rocky trails of AZ which means falls involving rock. I am not good at backing off and I'm OK with that. I would much rather be the irresponsible old guy than the safe couch potato. Good helmet is just obvious. I am also getting knee and elbow pads after this last fall.
> View attachment 1998537


I wear knee pads on every ride, but almost never wear elbow pads... This would make me rethink that. Yikes.


----------

